# Split from Lang. Hive into a TBH?



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a strong hive that I want to split this weekend. I just inherited a sloped sided TBH with guides but no drawn comb and would like to start a TBH just to further my learning experience. But how to transfer as there is no drawn comb for them in the TBH? Could I shake in enough nurse bees, replenishing when needed and they would draw the comb down? I have no idea how to make this work so any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks, Pooh


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Pooh

You will need to make up a swarm catcher top bar so you can put some comb in it to hold them.

Easiest way in my opinion is to just cut the top bar in half and then attach 1/4 inch or larger (I use 1 inch nylon coated fencing) to each half. Use enough fencing so that when the top bar halves are closed the fence roughly corresponds to the shape of the inside of the top bar hive. Doesn't need to be exact.

So you will cut out some comb with eggs and larva and place it in the top bar swarm catcher, then close up the top bar halves and hang the top bar with comb in the hive.

Then dump in lots of bees, especially nurse bees off combs.

When I do it I make sure I leave eggs in both hives, that way which ever hive gets the queen the other hive will make their own.

The old bees will go back to the old hive so make sure you dump in lots of bees.

You might want to make up two swarm catcher frames.

A feeder would also be a good idea. You make it along the same principal. Take a top bar and attach sides and bottom to mimic the inside shape of the hive. Drill a hole in the top bar to pour the syrup in, drill holes along the top of the sides for the bees to go in. I put wire mesh inside so they can climb down to the syrup without drowning.

Then pour melted wax in and move it around to seal it up good.

It is so much fun! Really!

Good luck. Others will of course have other ideas there is no one answer.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

pooh
another option would be to cut down or otherwise modify one or more of your frames from the Lang hive that has eggs and larvae and just move them over. That is the easiest. Depends on the size of your TBH. That is why guys are making their top bars 19 inches so they can stick a lang frame in.

I didn't think of that when I designed my TBH so I am stuck with17 inch top bars.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

If your TBH will fit standard Langstroth top bars, ie. 19 inches, Just put a starter strip in two or three top bars without the sides or bottom bar. Place these in the brood nest of the hive you want to split. Check out Michael Bush's web site for how to open the brood nest. The bees will draw out the comb in a shape compatable with your TBH and the queen will lay in it. Once you have a couple of frames of brood just move them to the TBH before they get too wide at the bottom.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You could just do a shaken swarm and call it good.  I like the idea of having the swarm catching frames anyway, in case a comb falls off of a top bar, and that makes a way to get a frame (or however many you made) of brood into the top bar hive.


----------



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

Where can I find some pictures of a swarm catcher top bar. As a visual learner a picture is worth a thousand words to me. Thanks


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

i will try to remember to take some pics tonight


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

*moving bees from framed hive to TBH*

I'd like to see pics of that too...

The only time I did it I shook all the bees into the TBH, then broke off the sides and bottoms of the frames (they were old) and re-shaped the comb a little with a serrated knife, then put them in the TBH. Of course there were gaps until I phased out those frames, but it was quick and painless.

I got a colony out of a straw skep last spring by cutting out the comb and sewing it (!) onto top bars with a sacking needle and hemp thread. Not so quick, but it worked and I still have some comb with thread embedded in it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you look in the "plans" section from the main home page you can find the ones for a standard hive. Just adjust to fit your top bar hive.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/dn4911/album/576460762395553670

This is link to pictures of some medium lang swarm catcher frames. One frame is empty and the other has comb. Some of the comb was built after the comb from the TBH was wired in. I just took this frame out this spring from a lang that I started as a split from the TBH last summer.

I hope the link works. the album is called Spring 2007 beestuff. It is pics of some stuff I built last fall and winter.

If that link doesn't work then try

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/dn4911/album/


----------

